# Hello - struggling with separation



## jellyjames (Mar 11, 2019)

Hello! I am here looking for support as I go through a painful (aren't they all?) separation. I have two amazing kids in middle school and so far we've been successful at co-parenting. It's just crap to be in love with someone who doesn't love you back...


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

It sure is!!!! My only advise is to let time do it's work and keep yourself as distanced from him as good co-parenting will allow. The more you distance yourself the quicker you will detach and start to feel better. Don't ask your kids for updates on his life. Don't look through old pictures. Go out with friends and family. Plan fun activities with your kids. The more you do without him, the sooner you'll get used to not having him there.

Good luck!! *hugs*


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

It does. Use TAM to vent. It's one of the reasons we are here.


----------

